# What do people think of these blinds?



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

You asked for an opinion so here is one. They are WAY to much. You could find a poster similar and have it framed and hang it on the wall and when you get tired of it change the poster. I did not look at how much they are but I really feel that they might be fun in a mud/garden room but not a living room. You would only see the full design if the shade was totally pulled down. That would not allow for much natural light to get into the room. If the shade were at half mast you would only see stem.

I have been making window coverings for going on 25 years. I have seen tons of windows and dressed them. Since I am self employed and been doing this for so long I must have some decent taste for a variety of spaces and persons.

I hate to burst you bubble, but you asked.

I wish you luck.

I have a picture sharing site where you could see some of the work I do, if you care to: www.picturetrail.com/mickey51

Best to you 
Mickey


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Must agree. They are too much and you will grow tired of them quickly.

Among other things, they have too much color in them that you will have to work around for eternity. Classic, "ignore the farting hippo in the room---the one wearing bright pink and kelly green pajamas" sort of problem.


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

I think that they look great. If they match to your room, just don't think twice. In my opinion you'll be more tired of the ordinary beige or orange than of these...


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

Argh I had been completely swayed one way and then the last comment instills my confidence in them again!

However, I hadn't thought about how they would look if they were only pulled half way down...

Perhaps in the bathroom or the kitchen where there's less 'decor' to work around them....


----------

